# Stellatus type 2 emersed, only 1 in the world????!!!! Wt*!?!?!&!&



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow.
Stellatus emersed...
and they said it Couldn't be done :blah: . Well darn, look at me :whoo:


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Help me understand all of the potted Stellatus sold @ LFS that is emersed that we suffer with trying to convert to submerged.[smilie=b:


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Help me understand all of the potted Stellatus sold @ LFS that is emersed that we suffer with trying to convert to submerged.[smilie=b:[/QUOTE]
> 
> LOL
> fablau told me that stellatus couldn't be grown emersed, trust him highly so I believe it, guess it Can be grown emersed
> ...


----------

